

Ask HN: Best places to post resume for recruiters.  - matthewnolandev

If you were to take a lazy approach to job hunting by letting the jobs hunt you, where would you post your resume? Other than Linkedin that is.
======
Jonovono
I heard back from lots of people on angel list (<https://angel.co/>). Make an
account and go through who is hiring. Usually you have to message them, but
they can also browse your profile.

